# Official Facebook App Contacts Sync



## tbout (Oct 5, 2011)

anyone know of a fix or hack to get the "Official Facebook App" to sync contacts on stock .605?


----------



## Jono901 (Jul 9, 2011)

Have you tried to add your facebook account through the accounts in settings? Contacts take a little while to sync and thus appear


----------



## tbout (Oct 5, 2011)

i currently have them synced that way, but I would perfer to sync them thru the app, thanx for the response tho

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

MotoGB removed this for some reason.
I haven't used a 1st-init (aka blur-based) rom in quite some time...
But maybe try downloading Liberty or Vortex or Similar Roms...
And seeing if they have a hacked facebook version in them.
If I remember correctly...back when Liberty 0.9 beta and the like were released for the .596 leak they had a hacked version in them.

This may be wrong...sorry!

And either way...not exactly the perfect alternative.
You wouldn't be able to update your facebook.


----------



## tbout (Oct 5, 2011)

I've been on both of those roms, just left Liberty v2 after about a month. Ur right, u can sync contacts thru the official app on Liberty. But Vortex is a no go, I was on Vortex before Liberty, no official app syncing yet on that rom. I know it's a few apps in the Market that would do it, or I can use the built in Blur Facebook syncing, which is what Im doing now, but I figured if it worked in the Liberty rom, maybe there was a standalone hack that could be used on any rom, thanx

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

sync my pix in the market. use it all the time and it works perfect. you can set it to sync automatically or manually. great app.


----------

